# What do you know about this Dish tuner box?



## todd1010 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm new to satellite (haven't signed up yet) but I was told to check out this tuner. I haven't made 5 post yet so I can't post a link to it so I'll try this:

It's made by Pansat USA and its the model# 9200HD.

Here's some technical information:

Free To Air Channel Reception Only 
Dual Inputs (Satellite & Terrestrial) 
Standard Definition/High Definition contents (MPEG2 and support MPEG4 AVC/H.264) 
High Definition Video Output : HDMI(HDCP) and Component(YPbPr) 
Audio Decoding : ISO/IEC13818-3(MPEG-2 audio/MUSICAM) Dolby AC-3 
Full compliant of MPEG-S Digital & DVB broadcasting 
950-2150 MHz Input Frequency (IF Loop Throughout) 
Satellite Scan - simultaneous scan with 10 satellites 
Flexible reception of SCPC & MCPC from C/Ku-Band satellites 
Variable input symbol rate 
Video output resolution : 480p, 720p, 1080i 
User selectable output resolution 
EPG (Electronic Program Guide) 
Multi language OSD 
Fast channel change 
10000 channels TV & Radio Program 
Timer function (automatic turn On/Off by setting function) 
RTC (Real Time Clock) 
PIG (Picture In Graphic) 
5 favorite list & unlimited programs per each 
Powerful channel edit function
- Sorting : Alphabetic, Satellite, Parental Lock, CAS, S-ID, TP order, All
- Move, Delete, Favorite Edit
- Parental Lock, Channel Rename, Channel Skip 
Manual PID / Satellite & TP / Network Scan 
S/PDIF (Digital Audio or Dolby AC3 stream out) 
DiSEqC 1.2 and USALS compatible 
Comparable of setting the frequency for SMATV system 
Universal II remote 
Integrated USB 2.0 (Host), support to USB memory stick 
UHF ready (U-30 kit optional) 
DVB-S2(8PSK) ready (S2 tuner kit optional) 
Smart Scan

*Front-End*

1 Input Connector : F-type,IEC 169-24 
IF Input Frequency : 950MHz to 2150MHz 
IF Loop Throughout : 950MHz to 2150MHz 
Input Level : -65 dBm~-25 dBm 
LNB Power : 13 /18VDC / 500mA Max 
DiSEQqC Control : 1.0, 1.2 & USALS Compatible 
Band Switch : 22KHz Tone(22 +/- 4KHz. Amplitude : 0.6 +/- 0.2V) 
Modulation Method : DVB-S QPSK, LDPC/BCH(DVB-S2) 8PSK/QPSK(Option) 
Symbol Rate
- DVB-S QPSK : 1-45Msps
- LDPC/BCH(DVB-S2) 8PSK/QPSK : 10-30Msps(Option) 
Viterbi Decoding Rate : 1/2, 2/3, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8 
Bandwidth : 36MHz 
LDPC/BCH : Punctured Code. 1/2, 2/3, 3/4, 3/5, 4/5, 5/6, 8/9, 9/10 in DVB-S2 
Terrestrial Tuner : ATSC A/53 compliant, 8/16VSB and MMDS, 2/4/8VSB receiver, ITU-U, J.83 Annex B/C, SCTE, DVS-031 compliant, 64/256QAM receiver

*MPEG transport Stream A/V Decoding*

Demultiplex : According to ISO/IEC 13818-1(MPEG-2 system) 
Input syream : Max. 90Mbit/s 
Aspect Ratio : 4:3(default), 16:9 
Video Resolution : 480p or 720p, 1080i 
Audio Decoding : ISO/IEC13818-3(MPEG2 Audio/MUSICAM), Dolby AC-3 
Audio Mode : SingleChannel/Dual Channel, Stereo, Joint Stereo 
Video Output : HDMI/HDCP,RCA

*Microprocessor & Memories*

Main Processor : ARM926 
CPU Clock : 280MIPS 
Flash Memory : 8 Mbyte 
SDRAM : 128 Mbyte 
EEPROM : 32 Kbit

*Data port*

Connector : 9 Pin D-Sub Type 
Protocol : RS232 Asynchronous 
Data Rate : Max. 19.2Kbps 115.2K

*A/V output*

Digital output : HDMI/HDCP, YPbPr 
Video RCA : 1 output 
Audio RCA : 2 output 
Digital Audio : 1 optical output, S/PDIF

*Front Panel*

Smart Card Slot(Optional) : 1 Embedded Slot 
8 keys : Power, Channel Up/Down, Volume Up/Down, Menu, Exit, OK 
USB : USB 
4 Digits LED : Channel Number, Display

*Rear Panel*

IF Input : F-type Connector 
IF Loopthrough output : F-type Connector 
6RCA : Video, Audio L, Audio R, YPbPr 
Modulator : F-type 
S/PDIF : Optical 
S-Video 
HDMI : Type A 
RS232 Serial Port : 9 Pin D-Sub Type 
UHF Optional U-30 Kit Signal In : ATSC RF Signal Input 
eSATA Port : For External HDD

*Remote Control*

Type : Universal II remote 
Battery : 2x1.5V AAA Type

*Electrical and Mechanical*

Input Voltage : AC 90 -250V, 50/60Hz 
Power Consumption : Max. 45 Watts 
Size(WxHxD) : 340x245x65mm 
Weight : 2.5kg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not a *Dish *tuner but *FTA *receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is NOT a DISH receiver ... it is a FTA (free to air) receiver intended to receive unscrambled satellite channels.

DISH requires their own receivers and subscriptions to view their subscription channels.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Moved to FTA forum.

I've got a Pansat 9200HD, and it feels a lot like a beta receiver. Crashes way too often, and exhibits occasional freaky behavior. For some reason, it refuses to see the 3CTV channels on Galaxy 18; it sees a strong transponder but won't tune in a channel. (They come in fine when I hook up my old, reliable Fortec.)

OTOH, it does a decent blind search, and it processes HD, including AC3 audio. I look forward to something better, but for now, the Pansat is the best for what I need.


----------

